# Hans Christian 38



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

It's all my fault.. I tried to stop him, but my Dad has just gone and bought a Hans Christian! 

This one.

My folks haven't had a boat in years.. but I guess they saw mine and decided to get something themselves. Perhaps I made all the work I've done look too easy?!? Never mind..

Apparently, this one was bought in the San Fransisco and sailed out here via Tahiti. Except for the varnish, it's in pretty good nick. After the rigging is renewed, the next step is delivery from Melbourne to Brisbane to SimonV's neck of the woods there on the south side in time for the inaugural Family Cruise at Christmas...

It needs a decent name. It's current name is apparently Spanish for "Stork"!!

If there's interest, perhaps I'll post a review a bit later in the year.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Cameron,

Very nice!! Give congrats to your parents.

I'll be interested to hear more as you get some experience with her. 

What's the plan for the exterior teak? Leave bare, varnish, cetol? Anything but bare could be a big job.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, John 

I think the plan at this stage is leave bare - just renew the varnish on brightwork that needs it..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

oh well. An HC is about as close to timber as you can get in 'frozen snot'* eh ?

Frozen snot with a teak deck to boot. Cameron, I'm beginning to think your entire family is a bit odd, not just you. 

Weren't we discussing HCs just the other day ? What did I say ? Hmmm ? Oh what the heck, does no one ever listen to a word I say ? 

Still and all....congrats to them. I've always thought that the HCs drifted too far towards the mock classic but no one can deny that they are a handsome thing. Essentially a Bob Perry design I believe, for which he was not credited nor paid if I have my facts right. The hull certainly owes a lot to BPs wonderful Baba series which in turn was to some extent inspired by K Aage Nielsen.

Boats for Sale - Yachts for Sale - Used & New Boats @ Yacht Hub Australia & New Zealand

I'm thinking the Hartley Seniors are going to enjoy the hell out of her and I guess on those family cruises, so will you and D.

Needless to say, if they happen to need an extra crewrat for part or all of the trip north you know where to find him. 

*"It looks like frozen snot".
-L. Francis Herreshoff, looking at a Herreshoff Bullseye built of fiberglass.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice boat.marc


----------



## sailorthom (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't think of any production boat I would feel safer in. Happy sails to you.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Congrats to your Dad. We love our HC 33. You should have him check out and join the owner's association: Hans Christian Owners Association (HCOA)


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, Remetau - I had no idea there was an owner's association and will pass that on. 



tdw said:


> oh well. An HC is about as close to timber as you can get in 'frozen snot'* eh ?
> .....


Yes... wellll.... I don't disagree with you TD - you know that. 

As I mentioned before, it's personal taste.. Some people (most here actually) happen to LIKE frozen snot!

For my part, I suggested he look at a Hallberg-Rassy or two first - but he said he didn't like them. Never mind. This is what he's got and there's no turning back now.

I can kind-of see what he likes in it: The everything-furling and the teak and bronze (never seen so much bronze!) and the cute butterfly hatch..

I don't yet know who's doing the delivery, but if they stop in Sydney on the way up, I'll let you know. 

Cheers,


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Thanks, Remetau - I had no idea there was an owner's association and will pass that on.
> 
> Yes... wellll.... I don't disagree with you TD - you know that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd prefer an HR too but they are usually a lot more than the price of that HC.

Hey...name.....Stork...renamed.....Born Again....:laugher:laugher (sorry, yeah I know, that was unforgiveably corny....)


----------



## Kenif (Jan 6, 2010)

Guys

I'm just off down to Club, does he want me to take it out and give it a good run.
More than happy to take it out weekends etc. 

Seriously - nice boat and for Oz nice price.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Kenif said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm just off down to Club, does he want me to take it out and give it a good run.
> More than happy to take it out weekends etc.
> ...


You're at Sandringham?? For some reason I thought you sailed out of Brighton!!?!..

Thanks for the offer  ... but the rigger will be re-doing the shrouds in-place (apparently it can be done without pulling the mast) over the next few days and the delivery skipper getting her ready for the trip north (it's kind of a shame SimonV couldn't have done it - but it all happened so quickly..).

I'm hoping he got her for a lot less than the asking price - but the hull is in great nick and was antifouled only last November so nothing needed there. If there is anything a quick look or photo might help with, I'll PM you - either way, it sounds like you're closer than me. 

Cheers,


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sons do NOT let parents buy blinking "OLD SHOES!"

What got into you!?!?!?!?! oh lordy..........

Oh well, at least you can cruise together, them on one boat, you on the other. I will not say which of you has the better looking, and probably sailing old shoe tho!LOLOL

Marty


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Marty, to be fair, in my first post, I DID say I thought it was my fault.. 

We went to have a look at the boat when they were both down here a few weeks back, but I'm used to that. It seemed just about every time they came down here my Dad would have something or other somewhere lined up that he wanted to look at, so I thought it was just him dreaming again of buying a boat one day..

My parents have owned quite a few wonderful (hey, I'm biased.. sue me!!) yachts over the decades - including the Laurent Giles 52-footer "Ruthean" I practically grew up on, now being faithfully restored at my Club - one of which he skippered in a Transpac and a couple of Sydney-Hobarts (leading the fleet out of the Heads one year).

They're getting older now and, I guess, just wanting something comfortable to cruise in, but, to be honest, I'm not sure this one will leave the marina much. They actually wanted a trawler - but finding one fitted out already simply wasn't happening.

Nice as it would be, we certainly can't cruise together - they live around 2 weeks sail away... but we'll be up there at Christmas time and I'm looking forward to showing them the ropes... (and help with the varnishing - I'll have had PLENTY of practice by then!!)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I think I would rather have a trawler than a HC TOO! There are plenty here in Puget Sound where I am located. Popular boat, and a few made in the area too. 

Oh well, I also did not realize the parents were so far away. A 2 week sail must be a 1000 or so miles away? That would be like me going to northern Ca from here in the seattle washington area. A day or twos drive.........

Hope they enjoy it, and may be you too when up or down or where ever they are in relation to you!

marty


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

C,
I'd forgotten that you're parents live in the deep north. You know in reality the HC is always going to be a better fit out than a converted trawler, even a really good one while to buy a 'trawler' style cruiser (Grand Banks and the like) is going to cost a hell of a lot more than the HC which they hopefuly did get for a few bucks less than the asking. Only real advantage the trawler would have is inside steering and I guess a better view from the saloon.
I guess that like most of us you are too busy to sail it north for them rather than a delivery crew ? Now that is a shame mate.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

tdw said:


> C,
> I guess that like most of us you are too busy to sail it north for them rather than a delivery crew ? Now that is a shame mate.
> Cheers
> Andrew


Not all of us!!


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

I think you will find the HC38 (and other close design Perry Boats) to be very 'surprising' boats to sail ..... quite fast but dont accelerate well out of a tack, etc. due to their high mass, etc. hence the 'bad' numbers. Such hulls are quite symmetric underwater .... and wont develop increasing weather helm even when well-heeled over.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

St Anna said:


> Not all of us!!


no one likes a smart arse......

RichH....too true. One of the many boats we've considered over the years was BP's Baba 40 PH. I spoke with him about the design , my concern being what appeared to be a fairly old fashioned (read slow) hull. BP's answer was that these hulls, why they may not be as close winded as more modern designs are quite a surprise once the sheets are eased a tad. Having spoken to a few Baba 40 owners that appears to be the consensus.

I'm quite prepared to believe that as a cruising boat the HC would be quite satisfying to sail on passage.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

tdw said:


> I'm quite prepared to believe that as a cruising boat the HC would be quite satisfying to sail on passage.


Of course no one will be on a beat constantly .... on a passage. I have a Ty37 which is BPs 'reply' to being cheated out of his royalties on the HC37 ... which they stretched into the HC38. All these designs are 'go anywhere' boats.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> I guess that like most of us you are too busy to sail it north for them rather than a delivery crew ? Now that is a shame mate.
> Cheers
> Andrew


A, Yep... but I haven't entirely ruled it out. Mrs Hartley can see I'd be keen to do it and is happy for me to go, but as you know right well, there's a lot of ducks that have to line up for that to happen. If it does, you'll be the first to know. 

If it doesn't, we're still planning on taking her across to Straddie or Moreton at Christmas time. It'll be the first time the whole family has been together on a yacht since we were kids and I'll be sure to post about it here. 

Cheers,


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Love the HC's...I aspire to own a 33t someday when we cruise more long term. In any case, the 38 is a proven design with a strong following. If I'm not mistaken, HC is still producing boats but I don't think the 38 is one of them.


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

Their website states they make the 41 and 48 still, but did just finish a custom ordered 33t, so you might be able to request it if the yard is slow. Apparently they have some of the molds for others. Too bad you can't get the 44 Motor Sailer anymore.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Just a small update on this purchase for anyone interested:

The weather down here has been a bit ordinary lately so the boat is currently parked at Blairgowrie, waiting for the delivery skipper to get back from a Hamilton Race Week delivery. Basically, it hasn't left Melbourne yet.

My Dad is a bit annoyed, not knowing when he's likely to see it and, although I think they've decided to rename her "Senility", my Mum has started calling the boat "Myth"...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Cameron.... missed this earlier as we were away cruising.. Congrats to your folks and hopefully the wait is over soon!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats to your parents Hartley... At least they were smart enough to get a real boat and not a floating termite mound.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks, guys... and one word for you Dawg:

Grrrr!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Just a small update on this purchase for anyone interested:
> 
> The weather down here has been a bit ordinary lately so the boat is currently parked at Blairgowrie, waiting for the delivery skipper to get back from a Hamilton Race Week delivery. Basically, it hasn't left Melbourne yet.
> 
> My Dad is a bit annoyed, not knowing when he's likely to see it and, although I think they've decided to rename her "Senility", my Mum has started calling the boat "Myth"...


Ha....he could have a couple of blithering amateurs, aka you and me, do the shop for him and he'd be no worse off.....:laugher:laugher. Indeed we'd have probably made it Eden by now.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Ha....he could have a couple of blithering amateurs, aka you and me, do the shop for him and he'd be no worse off.....:laugher:laugher. Indeed we'd have probably made it Eden by now.


No doubt.. Yep, indeedy! Never mind.. 

One makes one's decisions and has to live with them. Methinks part of the truth is that, if anything went wrong with you and me or the boat (even with a pro I know in Mornington aboard) he would never have lived it down.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> No doubt.. Yep, indeedy! Never mind..
> 
> One makes one's decisions and has to live with them. Methinks part of the truth is that, if anything went wrong with you and me or the boat (even with a pro I know in Mornington aboard) he would never have lived it down.


What does "do the shop for him" mean ? I have no idea and I typed it.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> What does "do the shop for him" mean ? I have no idea and I typed it.


I assumed you meant "trip".. ...but one of my guys handed in his resignation of Friday (no particular reason given - other than he has a friend who works for Honeywell) and I picked up a cold last week in Manildra (NSW is such a wonderfully warm place!).. so I'm feeling a bit foggy right now, Fuzzy old friend.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> I assumed you meant "trip".. ...but one of my guys handed in his resignation of Friday (no particular reason given - other than he has a friend who works for Honeywell) and I picked up a cold last week in Manildra (NSW is such a wonderfully warm place!).. so I'm feeling a bit foggy right now, Fuzzy old friend.


Cameron,
Where is she now ? Did you parents get her up north ?


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Cameron,
> Where is she now ? Did you parents get her up north ?


Hi A, thanks for asking.

After quite a saga, she's sitting safely in Coffs Harbour waiting for my Dad and my brother to take her the rest of the way - they're just waiting for the life raft to turn up (at the delivery skipper's cost). It was waiting to be picked up from the overhaul shop when the guy left Melbourne heading north. Apparently they had an uneventful trip up and didn't break or lose anything, so I guess that's the main thing.

I don't imagine I'll see it now until I get to Brissy for Christmas.. At least buying Dad a Christmas present won't be too difficult - he's got a ton of varnishing to do!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cheers.

How was your weekend in Melbourne ? Bloody awful up here. Planned on repairing the Tender Wombat on Saturday...the odd leak or two....repair kit is still sitting on the back seat of car.........glad I didn't do the race...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Cheers.
> 
> How was your weekend in Melbourne ? Bloody awful up here. Planned on repairing the Tender Wombat on Saturday...the odd leak or two....repair kit is still sitting on the back seat of car.........glad I didn't do the race...


Had a great weekend down here!! Fine.. sunny... 24degC.. 

We drove down to Orbost for Jen's uncle's 80th birthday party and had a cruise on the paddle-steamer "Curlip"  for a couple of hours around the marshes, with me steering for most of the trip (they're not my family, so I'd rather hang out with the crew). Quite an experience and really good fun.

Better fix that dinghy.. if the Wombette gets her feet wet, I'm sure she'll let you know!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Had a great weekend down here!! Fine.. sunny... 24degC..
> 
> We drove down to Orbost for Jen's uncle's 80th birthday party and had a cruise on the paddle-steamer "Curlip"  for a couple of hours around the marshes, with me steering for most of the trip (they're not my family, so I'd rather hang out with the crew). Quite an experience and really good fun.
> 
> Better fix that dinghy.. if the Wombette gets her feet wet, I'm sure she'll let you know!


Oh mate you ought to see the thing. It has a hole in the bottom, under the stern seat that you can see through. I think I didn't rough up the surface sufficiently last repair cos the entire patch came off the other week. If you think she who must not be interupted dislikes wet feet you ought to see her with a damp arse.....


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Cameron,
> Where is she now ? Did you parents get her up north ?


Afte quite a saga, I'm happy to report the boat reached Brisbane last weekend after a largely uneventful sail up the coast in a 20-25kt westerly by my dad, brother and a family friend.

My dad said it was very comfortable and sails beautifully - and coming from him (with a lifetime of East Coast Oz sailing, skippering a few Sydney-Hobarts and a Transpac to boot) that's praise indeed!

I'm looking forward to Christmas on a plastic boat - just for something different.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 30, 2009)

Gunny here in Perth Western Australia
I'm about to buy a HC38 which is in Brisbane Queensland.
I'll leave her there as the intention is to d the Queensland coast, then some parts of the Pacific. I'm just trying to convince my wife to sell one of her kidneys (joke folks!) to finance my cruising dreams
HC owners keep in touch (the HCOA members don't talk much)
Regards to all
Gunny


----------



## Gunny (Oct 30, 2009)

Marc,
I've just joined sail net and by the look of the thread your post may be some time back?
I've undertaken to buy a HC38 subject to survey and sea trials...
I'd be interested to open up dialogue with your old man to see how he has found his experience with the boat...
For that matter anyone out there who has practical experiences with a HC38
Thanks,
Gunny (based in Perth Western Australia)


----------



## biggles72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice boat.
I am not bias at all though 

sv-noorderzon.blogspot.com


----------

